# Which Brand Gasoline



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been going to the same Shell gas station here in Cebu for years. Recently, however, I've begun to experience cold start and driveablity issues in two different cars I gas up at this particular station. I siphoned some gas out of one of the cars, and I noticed that there appears to be a faint rainbow sheen on top of the gasoline when I'm looking at it. I'm guessing that maybe the employees didn't properly close the lid on the storage tank during a recent storm, or that maybe they received a shipment of contaminated gasoline?

I'm thinking about trying another station, but was wondering what sort of experiences people have had at places like CalTex, Petron, or Sea Oil?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

This is the problem with the Philippines, they will continue to sell a contaminated product with no thought of withdrawing it. An aunt was complaining that most the rice in the shops that got spoiled during Yolanda was the only rice available in the shops still at the full price. There was no way the shop owners were going to take the hit.


----------

